# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Imovane 7,5mg και αυπνία

## YokoChoco

Μου εγραψε ο γιατρός το Imovane 7,5 mg όταν δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ να το πάρω. Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς, έχει κάποια σοβαρή παρενέργεια;

----------


## YokoChoco

Ο γιατρός τελικά μου έδωσε Lexotanil 3mg το οποίο με βοηθάει να κοιμάμαι, αλλά λόγω της Άπνοιας ξυπνάω μέσα στην νύχτα, αρκετές φορές, αλλά κοιμάμαι αμέσως. Το παίρνει κάποιος από εσάς για να μου πει αν του έχει δημιουργήσει κάποια παρενέργεια(πχ πολύ υπνηλία στην διάρκεια της ημέρας κτλ)?

----------


## Macgyver

Οχι , καμμια παρενεργεια ......

----------


## YokoChoco

Λοιπόν με βοηθάει το lexotanil 3mg, παιρνω μισό κάθε βράδυ κοιμάμαι σαν πουλάκι παρά την Άπνοια δεν βλέπω να έχω σοβαρή υπνηλία μέσα στην μέρα. Νομίζω είμαι κάπως καλύτερα, με ξεκουράζει... γενικά ο ύπνος που κάνω είναι πολύ ανήσυχος, ξυπνάω πολλές φορές και βλέπω έντονους εφιάλτες, τώρα υπάρχει μία μικρή βελτίωση προς το καλύτερο χάρις στο lexotanil.

----------


## peter

Το imovane που ναι αποκλειστικα για αυπνιες δεν σου φανηκε καλυτερο? Επισης ξυπνας το πρωι κ ο οργανισμος το χει αποβαλει ηδη σε σχεση με το λεξο που θελει κανα 12ωρο νομιζω να φυγει απ τον οργανισμο... Κ το οποιο λεξο ειναι για αγχος κυριως

----------

